# leigh vrs4200 vacuum & router support



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Poltz - +1 for this unit. Works great with my Leigh dovetail jig.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great acquisition Potz, enjoy.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks to be a great unit that does the job. Thanks for posting, it's good to know.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah I cant say more about it,except it works!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey *pottzy*, nice review on this and the 4216… however, you trying a LBD impersonation?... lotssa worrds but no bleeding sawdust… or did you use some of those slats from the bed to practice on and not revealed it?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hey *pottzy*, nice review on this and the 4216… however, you trying a LBD impersonation?... lotssa worrds but no bleeding sawdust… or did you use some of those slats from the bed to practice on and not revealed it?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


sawdust? what sawdust that's why it got 5 stars!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> sawdust? what sawdust that s why it got 5 stars!
> - pottz












I am a silly old duffer… I will recluse myself and self flagelate (Madame X on holidays)....

Yeah we do get paranoid about sawdaust nowaday and forever bettering our collectors… needless to say, I sawdust years ago, however, I still see it… all over the furniture… OUCH! missus just took liberties with the back of my head… I'm one of the few males with the bald spot at the back not the top!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Looks like a good piece of kit.
working outside I dont do a lot of dust/chip collection apart from the thicknesser, I dont even use one on my cabinet saw I just scoop it out later.
The rest I just share the love around the neighbourhood with my petrol blower later when I am finished!

BTW what happened to the plastic adaptor you bought some time ago? .. did it last the distance?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Looks like a good piece of kit.
> working outside I dont do a lot of dust/chip collection apart from the thicknesser, I dont even use one on my cabinet saw I just scoop it out later.
> The rest I just share the love around the neighbourhood with my petrol blower later when I am finished!
> 
> ...


yeah i still have it but it wouldn't really work with the jig,this attachment also makes a great platform for the router to sit on.im surprised porter cable doesn't offer their own.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the Omni jig from P.C. This looks like a much better option than the plastic dust hood that was a little extra for my jig, I would like to have this jig/dust/tool rest.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I have the Omni jig from P.C. This looks like a much better option than the plastic dust hood that was a little extra for my jig, I would like to have this jig/dust/tool rest.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


so far ive only done a test with it but id say it sucked up at least 90 percent of the dust.not sure if it will work with the omni jig tough.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... ive only done a test with it but id say it sucked up at least 90 percent of the dust…
> - pottz


*pottzy*, turn your shop vac on next time and it may be a better sucker!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... ive only done a test with it but id say it sucked up at least 90 percent of the dust…
> - pottz
> 
> *pottzy*, turn your shop vac on next time and it may be a better sucker!
> ...


duckie when it comes to sucking you are my go to guy!


----------

